# Peanut Connecting System



## Doug71 (14 Aug 2020)

I know some people on here aren't fans of gadgets but I have just seen this on Axminster site, looks really handy for some of the units I build.









PEANUT® 2 Connecting System Package


The PEANUT®2 is a self-clamping invisible connector. The PEANUT® Connecting System is incredibly simple to use. This package includes the jig, cutters and connectors. Making joints with the PEANUT® jig is quick and efficient, resulting in a...




www.axminstertools.com





Anybody used one or had any experience of them? Wondered how easy/accurate it was to do mid shelf type joints as it doesn't show any?


----------



## Orraloon (15 Aug 2020)

400 quid


----------



## Doug B (15 Aug 2020)

Personally I wouldn’t be confident supplying a cabinet etc that was held together by screws into end grain in the case of solid wood as per their photos.


----------



## Eric The Viking (15 Aug 2020)

<Spock>Fascinating</Spock>
<McCoy>It's a joint, Jim, but not as we know it</McCoy>

Hoping Peter Millard joins this discussion soon, as I know he has tried various KD systems, including the Festool one for Domino slots and, IIRC, the Lamello Zeta ones too.

I haven't yet used either. There's one issue that would concern me: the keyhole approach.

I'd use KD fittings if I needed to assemble _in situ_ but wanted to do everything but that somewhere else. They make a lot of sense. The Lamello and Festool systems grip and pull up the joint face-to-face (the force is perpendicular to he mating surfaces), and it's the connectors that provide all the strength.

With this one however, you slide the two mating surfaces, and to some extent rely on friction to keep everything in place.

If your finish makes the surfaces slippery, or you are using MFC or MF MDF, or MF ply, that might be a problem.
If you have a paint finish, banging on the edge, even with a block, might damage your finish.
Whatever the sales "puff" says, the joint strength can only be a fraction of the unmolested material (ply in the videos). I couldn't say whether other systems might be stronger, but the carcases evidently need to be in 18mm in order for the fixings to have sufficient strength. So you might end up with construction that is mostly a lot heavier than needs be otherwise.

You also need both the router plunge depth and the drill depth for the end of the mushroom to be spot on or the joint either won't go together or it will be loose. And it's only "adjustable" once it's apart.

Both the other two systems, to an extent, give you adjustable tightness of the joint. This works the other way - the initial fit will be snug, because you are compressing the wood fibres. Any movement might loosen it, but you most probably won't be able to tighten it easily, or knock the joint back apart again without damage, because you have compressed the wood fibres and the head of the mushroom is sitting in an indent inside the second piece of the joint.

It's a neat idea, but even if cost were no object, I'd struggle to find an application, given I have a Domino.

The Domino KD fittings are expensive, but you can get the starter kit for 85 quid less than the Peanut system: the KV-SYS D8, for the DF500 is 315 quid at Axminster presently. The kit to do about 64 DF700 joints, SV-SYS D14, is roughly 416, but it's not an exact equivalent to the DF500 kit, as it seems not to have the extra tooling for drilling and adjusting the fittings.

E.

PS: With 18mm ply (even 12mm) you could even sink carefully-piloted wood screws into the edge, with low expectation of splitting. Might be _slightly_ cheaper too ;-).


----------



## Doug71 (16 Aug 2020)

Thank you for the opinions, all good points.

I would only really be using it for middle uprights in the fashionable type shelf units that are split up in to different sized openings, mainly in birch ply.

I have both Dominos but haven't really played with their KD fixings much, I was liking the Peanut thing as there are no holes left or cover caps needed, as far as I can see even the Zeta leaves a small hole.

At the moment I often use Dominos with a couple of the Tounge Tite type screws to pull everything up as they only leave a 3mm hole (thank you Peter Millard), works fine but always looking to improve things.

I helped a friend assemble some Tylko shelving they bought, it had a really clever knock down/clip together system which worked really well if anyone knows what system that uses?






Tylko: create the ideal shelves and wardrobes for your home


Tailor-made shelves and wardrobes that fit seamlessly into everyday life. Free delivery and no-questions-asked returns for 100 days.




tylko.com


----------



## FullFat (27 Nov 2020)

Just noticed that @petermillard has released a video on this


----------



## Inspector (27 Nov 2020)

I'm no expert on knock down furniture but the only way I would use those would be for hanging pre-finished high quality hardwood wainscoting assemblies to a wall that I didn't want fasteners showing on the faces. But then again regular keyholes cut with a router and screws would do the same.

Pete


----------



## petermillard (27 Nov 2020)

I’ve only had the Peanut 2 system and jig for a couple of weeks, and yes, the starter kit is a hair under £400 - though it contains everything you need to get started, apart from the router - but I would put these 15p connectors up against the £1.30 Lamello Clamex and £1350 Lamello Zeta P2 without hesitation. Ditto the ~£750 Domino and £1.80 apiece Connector fittings. I make many of these points in the video and I’d encourage anyone to watch it in full, but I’d be happy to answer any questions.

This jig is aimed at carcass construction - folks making cabinets and wardrobes and bookshelves and all the usual workaday fitted furniture using pre-finished sheet materials. There’s a mini jig out very soon that will answer many of the “ £400 for a jig!” comments and brings the price of entry way, way down, which should make it much more interesting to occasional users.

Hope that helps. P


----------



## Spectric (27 Nov 2020)

Hi

Is this looking like full circle? One minute systems are the way people are going, ie domino, mafell etc and now looks like jigs are making a return. I will watch the peanut video and probably have a few questions, if the peanut can do what a Lamello can do with lower initial outlay and reduced cost of hardware then it can only be good competition.


----------



## Rorschach (28 Nov 2020)

Just watched Peter's video and I am very impressed. Looks a genuine contender to the domino or lamello for a lot of people.


----------



## custard (28 Nov 2020)

Often you simply don't have a choice. 

Custom cabinet making feeds my soul, but to actually feed the family I do yacht fit outs! 

With boats you often have to get large components through small hatches or companion ways, and the only practical solution is to pre-build at the bench, knock it all down for delivery, and then re-assemble and install in situ. 

The Peanut system has a few huge advantages, compared to most alternatives it's really cheap, it's invisible, you don't need any special knowledge or tools to assemble, and it can be taken apart and re-assembled a good few times without any problems.

I don't have one, but I can see that changing!


----------



## craigs (28 Nov 2020)

thats a good amount of faff, as a domino and Zeta owner, i dont think ill be changing anytime soon.


----------



## petermillard (28 Nov 2020)

It’s a great system. I should be getting my hands on the mini-jig this coming week - keep you posted. 

p.s. Sold out at Axminster (don’t know how that happened...) but still available direct from Intelligent Fixings.


----------



## petermillard (28 Nov 2020)

craigsalisbury said:


> thats a good amount of faff, as a domino and Zeta owner, i dont think ill be changing anytime soon.


It really isn’t, and nobody’s asking you to change. ‍♂ Also, speaking as a fellow Domino and Zeta owner, if you can’t see the benefits of this system vs the shortcomings of what you already have - and as fine as they are, all tools have shortcomings - then I don’t think you’re really being open-minded.


----------



## Bristol_Rob (28 Nov 2020)

Appears to be a lot cheaper direct from the manufacture


----------



## petermillard (28 Nov 2020)

Bristol_Rob said:


> Appears to be a lot cheaper direct from the manufacture


+VAT vs inc VAT.


----------



## marcros (28 Nov 2020)

interesting, particularly the future mini version. I have no need at the moment, but I can see a time when my daughter buys a house and needs furniture building making here and assembling miles away.


----------



## Rorschach (29 Nov 2020)

craigsalisbury said:


> thats a good amount of faff, as a domino and Zeta owner, i dont think ill be changing anytime soon.



Certainly it looked more faff that what I have seen of the domino or lamello, but it only looked to be about the same as using a dowel jig and it has way more features than dowels and it's totally hidden which neither the domino or lamello can do.

You are also talking about a jig rather than a tool here. You can use any router, any drill to do the job, if your domino or lamello machine breaks mid job you can't just switch to another machine.


----------



## robgul (29 Nov 2020)

The @petermillard video showed the system with plywood - I wonder how good it is with MDF .... or (although I avoid it) chipboard? [I'm increasngly moving away from MDF too]


----------



## Doug B (29 Nov 2020)

Rorschach said:


> Certainly it looked more faff that what I have seen of the domino or lamello, but it only looked to be about the same as using a dowel jig and it has way more features than dowels and it's totally hidden which neither the domino or lamello can do.


I think you’ll find the Lamello Invis mx2 is totally hidden the clue is in the title as they say.


----------



## Rorschach (29 Nov 2020)

Doug B said:


> I think you’ll find the Lamello Invis mx2 is totally hidden the clue is in the title as they say.



You are quite correct, on the axminster site though it only has one 1 star review and the connectors are £5 each! It also requires a special tool to assemble and disassemble. Not really a comparable product.


----------



## Doug B (29 Nov 2020)

Rorschach said:


> You are quite correct, on the axminster site though it only has one 1 star review and the connectors are £5 each! It also requires a special tool to assemble and disassemble. Not really a comparable product.


I was merely pointing out for reasons of clarity that there was an invisible Lamello fixing you had said there wasn’t.

As to being comparable they both do the same job though admittedly at different cost, not that I have a foot in either camp as I own neither & can’t imagine I ever will.

Having watched Peters video I agree with him that nothings new, I seem to remember a metal version of the peanut fixing many years ago, it was T shaped & fixed with a screw & then located in a keyhole slot.
Having said that I’m not knocking the peanut system, a jig to aid alignment is always handy & it certainly looks well thought out.


----------



## Rorschach (29 Nov 2020)

Doug B said:


> I was merely pointing out for reasons of clarity that there was an invisible Lamello fixing you had said there wasn’t.
> 
> As to being comparable they both do the same job though admittedly at different cost, not that I have a foot in either camp as I own neither & can’t imagine I ever will.
> 
> ...



It was my mistake really for not clarifying I meant the lamello zeta machine/system really rather than lamello as a company. Like me saying festool instead of festool domino.


----------



## petermillard (29 Nov 2020)

robgul said:


> The @petermillard video showed the system with plywood - I wonder how good it is with MDF .... or (although I avoid it) chipboard? [I'm increasngly moving away from MDF too]


I show MDF at the end - it was designed with basic sheet goods like MFC and MDF in mind. The guy behind the system has a fitted furniture business, he put the system together specifically to overcome the shortcomings he found in other methods of construction.


----------



## petermillard (29 Nov 2020)

Re alternative invisible fixings, there’s the Lamello Tenso fitting for the Zeta as well, which is also totally hidden, but nothing like as strong, unfortunately - not a patch in the Clamex, or the peanut, frankly.


----------



## Mike Jordan (29 Nov 2020)

I've watched the video, it's just a method that has been around for centuries and called slot screwing. It has been used for such jobs as fixing architraves on oak door frames and other areas where concealed fixings are needed.
The keyhole router cutters have been readily available for a long time.
It's just a rip off at £400'notes for a simple guide for the router you need to go with it.
Screwing or drilling into end grain or the edge of sheet materials is never a great idea for strength and I can think of plenty of jointing methods using a router that cost nothing and will work better than this rubbish.
What's next for a glowing recommend? I suggest the screw on plastic dovetaiil ! It's got to be a winner.







W


----------



## craigs (29 Nov 2020)

Mike Jordan said:


> I've watched the video, it's just a method that has been around for centuries and called slot screwing. It has been used for such jobs as fixing architraves on oak door frames and other areas where concealed fixings are needed.
> The keyhole router cutters have been readily available for a long time.
> It's just a rip off at £400'notes for a simple guide for the router you need to go with it.
> Screwing or drilling into end grain or the edge of sheet materials is never a great idea for strength and I can think of plenty of jointing methods using a router that cost nothing and will work better than this rubbish.
> ...


uh oh, you're going to be sent to coventry


----------



## Rorschach (29 Nov 2020)

Mike Jordan said:


> I've watched the video, it's just a method that has been around for centuries and called slot screwing. It has been used for such jobs as fixing architraves on oak door frames and other areas where concealed fixings are needed.
> The keyhole router cutters have been readily available for a long time.
> It's just a rip off at £400'notes for a simple guide for the router you need to go with it.
> Screwing or drilling into end grain or the edge of sheet materials is never a great idea for strength and I can think of plenty of jointing methods using a router that cost nothing and will work better than this rubbish.
> ...



Don't sugar coat it now! lol


----------



## craigs (29 Nov 2020)

Mike Jordan said:


> What's next for a glowing recommend? I suggest the screw on plastic dovetaiil ! It's got to be a winner.



will it come with a jig and pilot drill ?


----------



## Mike Jordan (29 Nov 2020)

If you've got £400 to spare it might run to two drills !


----------



## craigs (29 Nov 2020)

Mike Jordan said:


> If you've got £400 to spare it might run to two drills !


You build it, there are people that will shill for you and i'll buy it!
ill also take some sky hooks if you got some


----------



## Mike Jordan (29 Nov 2020)

Sorry I'm sold out of sky hooks until the next batch arrives from China.
What about a rubber hammer and a putting on plane ? They have a much better chance of working well.


----------



## robgul (29 Nov 2020)

craigsalisbury said:


> uh oh, you're going to be sent to coventry



.... and Coventry is in Tier 3


----------



## Spectric (29 Nov 2020)

Hi

Having watched the videos and thought about it MFI kitchens sprung to mind, for those old enough to remember. I think there is a fair amount of setup and playing around compared to the other systems out there. I clearly recal one of the Dominos selling points is that you take the tool to the work, this is back to the workbench. I can see a market for it though, you can throw an MDF kitchen together reasonably quick and will suit the flat pack market.


----------



## robgul (29 Nov 2020)

petermillard said:


> I show MDF at the end - it was designed with basic sheet goods like MFC and MDF in mind. The guy behind the system has a fitted furniture business, he put the system together specifically to overcome the shortcomings he found in other methods of construction.


Ah, must pay more attention - I'll watch it again from the naughty step.


----------



## Spectric (29 Nov 2020)

Hi

Mike may have hit on a new concept, screw on dovetails. Take this a step further and you could have screw on dovetails on one side and screw on pins the other and they could come in long lengths that you just snap of the length required.


----------



## Spectric (29 Nov 2020)

Hi

I have been looking at different jointing methods and have got some good advice and info regarding the Domino from people on these forums. I use a Dowelmax which produces good strong dowel joints but want something with less hassle for bigger jobs, for example my last cabinet used 132 dowels that required 264 holes. Looking at this peanut it is only suitable for sheet goods, it would not have helped me wheras a domino would have and can also handle the sheet goods. I am not a Festool fan and not loyal to any brand, best quality / suitable tool for the job attitude and my biggest issue with the domino is no competitive machines so no choice. Peter says there is a void between biscuit joiners and Lamellos/dominos but I think they are aimed at different markets. This peanut system cannot be classed as being used to produce high end cabinetry, the end result is a flat pack product wheras the domino and others can deliver a pre assembled cabinet. When I think of flat pack units, the bit that fails is that screw in pin that engages with the cam lock, it breaks out very easily and a flat pack kitchen only gets its strength from good installation and neighbouring units. If you want something to assemble later then I think the domino connectors certainly look stronger and better quality, ok they are £1 each but compared to that plastic peanut pin at thirteen pence, there is no comparison. The best thing about the peanut system in my opinion is the actual jig, that looks top quality and probably warrants it's £400 cost and that drill stop collar looks substantial. To conclude, from my perspective at the moment the Domino is the front runner, just line up and push, no clamping work down, no MFT workbench, no collection of parts to swap and change and a wider range of joints can be made.


----------



## Rorschach (29 Nov 2020)

@Spectric I think you covered very well the most important in all of this discussion, different methods suit different jobs and material choices, there is no perfect option for everything.


----------



## Mike Jordan (29 Nov 2020)

If all else fails try looking at the free on line copy of Riley's Manual of Carpentry and Joinery. ( my hard copy is dated 1950) Page 187 shows this system before it was reinvented in plastic.


----------



## pcb1962 (29 Nov 2020)

Mike Jordan said:


> If all else fails try looking at the free on line copy of Riley's Manual of Carpentry and Joinery. ( my hard copy is dated 1950) Page 187 shows this system before it was reinvented in plastic.


----------



## Rorschach (29 Nov 2020)

Mike Jordan said:


> If all else fails try looking at the free on line copy of Riley's Manual of Carpentry and Joinery. ( my hard copy is dated 1950) Page 187 shows this system before it was reinvented in plastic.



Not quite the same though is it, that joint isn't self tightening.


----------



## petermillard (29 Nov 2020)

Good post from @Spectric let me clarify a couple of things:-



Spectric said:


> Hi
> I have been looking at different jointing methods and have got some good advice and info regarding the Domino from people on these forums. I use a Dowelmax which produces good strong dowel joints but want something with less hassle for bigger jobs, for example my last cabinet used 132 dowels that required 264 holes. Looking at this peanut it is only suitable for sheet goods, it would not have helped me wheras a domino would have and can also handle the sheet goods. I am not a Festool fan and not loyal to any brand, best quality / suitable tool for the job attitude and my biggest issue with the domino is no competitive machines so no choice.



Domino's a great machine - I've had mine since they first became available, and it remains absolutely the most versatile of all the jointing systems I've used; if you can only have one, and you have the funds, and you can actually find one to buy, then absolutely, Domino, all day long. But as I say in the video, there's no one perfect tool for for every job. The Domino Connect knock-down fittings are pretty clunky, and if that's an area of interest, then there are absolutely better systems out there.



Spectric said:


> Peter says there is a void between biscuit joiners and Lamellos/dominos but I think they are aimed at different markets. This peanut system cannot be classed as being used to produce high end cabinetry, the end result is a flat pack product wheras the domino and others can deliver a pre assembled cabinet. When I think of flat pack units, the bit that fails is that screw in pin that engages with the cam lock, it breaks out very easily and a flat pack kitchen only gets its strength from good installation and neighbouring units. If you want something to assemble later then I think the domino connectors certainly look stronger and better quality, ok they are £1 each but compared to that plastic peanut pin at thirteen pence, there is no comparison.



What I actually said is that there is a void between eg a good quality biscuit jointer at ~£200-300, and eg the Domino or Mafell doweller at ~£800, and *for carcass construction* they are absolutely aimed at the same market. There are many reasons why you may want to pre-assemble, disassemble for transport/access, then reassemble; I don't know what system @custard uses for his flat-packed yacht fit-outs, but I imagine that his finished cabinetry can certainly be classed as high-end. Take a look at (peanut system inventor) Luke Thomson's commercial website (thomsonbrothers.co.uk) and tell me that isn't high-end cabinetry. Yes, it's flat-packed to get into tricky London locations (Barbican) but flat-packed doesn't mean cheap or inferior. Oh, and if you think the pin on those cam and dowel fittings you've seen on MFI and Ikea flat-pack is a weak point, you're going to love the Domino Connect! Repeat failures of the Domino Connect fittings (at ~£1.80/fitting, btw) are why I bought my Lamello Zeta.



Spectric said:


> The best thing about the peanut system in my opinion is the actual jig, that looks top quality and probably warrants it's £400 cost and that drill stop collar looks substantial. To conclude, from my perspective at the moment the Domino is the front runner, just line up and push, no clamping work down, no MFT workbench, no collection of parts to swap and change and a wider range of joints can be made.



The jig is very nice quality (as it should be for the price) - and without being too pedantic, it's the starter set that's £400 - the jig alone is a fair bit less, but yes, still a decent chunk of change. But just FYI you won't be without clamps with the Domino - it's just that those clamps come at the end, during the glue-up, unless you're using eg screws to keep it all together while the glue sets. And yes, this jig is aimed at workshop-based fitted furniture makers working mostly in sheet goods, or sheet-goods-thickness natural timbers - not an actual crime - and there's a mini jig coming very soon that I expect to address the cost concerns and possibly, portability.

But I'll say again, there's no one perfect too for all situations and applications; I have no skin in this game, no interest in the success or failure of the Peanut System. I earned my living making fitted furniture though, and I've made thousands of carcasses with the Domino, a fair few with the Lamello Zeta, and with biscuits and dowels, and glued 'n screwed, and knock-down fittings of all kinds, and whilst I've only had the peanut jig and fittings for a couple of weeks, I'd put these 15p plastic connectors ahead of the Domino Connect fittings all day long. No comparison.

Cheers, Peter


----------



## Mike Jordan (29 Nov 2020)

If you assemble the joint and then take it apart and tighten the screw half a turn, it is self tightening.
I used eight of these last week on some oak vent covers, it's easy and efficient.
I don't want to appear to be against anything new, my son, who is also a trained woodworker, owns a Makita battery operated track saw. I am amazed at the quality and finish of the cut and the battery duration. Deffinatly a tool worth the money.


w


----------



## pcb1962 (29 Nov 2020)

Mike Jordan said:


> If you assemble the joint and then take it apart and tighten the screw half a turn, it is self tightening.


You could also cut the slot for the screwhead on a slight gradient wrt the face of the timber, which is presumably what the peanut jig does.


----------



## Rorschach (29 Nov 2020)

Mike Jordan said:


> If you assemble the joint and then take it apart and tighten the screw half a turn, it is self tightening.
> I used eight of these last week on some oak vent covers, it's easy and efficient.
> I don't want to appear to be against anything new, my son, who is also a trained woodworker, owns a Makita battery operated track saw. I am amazed at the quality and finish of the cut and the battery duration. Deffinatly a tool worth the money.
> 
> ...



Not quite the same thing as self tightening though it is, yours is more "make it too tight and then force it to fit" as opposed to used a tapered hole that pulls things in as the joint is fitted.


----------



## transatlantic (29 Nov 2020)

I assume it's only designed to be assembled/disassembled a few times? as each occurance of the wedgeing action will compress the material and be less secure the next time around?


----------



## Mike Jordan (29 Nov 2020)

As PCB1962 has suggested,if you are using a router and keyhole cutter a slight slope would tighten the screw. ( I think a panhead would be suitable)I've only ever drilled a hole and cut a slot with a chisel and found that a countersunk screw works well. It's obviously not a method suitable for taking great loads,


----------



## jackal (30 Nov 2020)

That's not something I would ever use. Takes the Woodworking out of Woodwork!


----------



## Rorschach (30 Nov 2020)

jackal said:


> That's not something I would ever use. Takes the Woodworking out of Woodwork!



And the award for silliest comment of the thread goes to..........


----------



## marcros (30 Nov 2020)

transatlantic said:


> I assume it's only designed to be assembled/disassembled a few times? as each occurance of the wedgeing action will compress the material and be less secure the next time around?



I would think that most uses will be assembly and disassembly in a workshop, then reassembly on site. The majority would probably not need to be disassembled beyond that.


----------



## Doug71 (30 Nov 2020)

I'm still thinking it looks quite useful but have just watched @petermillard video again and think it might not do what I wanted it for.

I was hoping to use it for putting uprights in mid shelf if making for example something in the style of an Ikea Kallax unit but it looks like the jig has to reference off the edge of the material?

Maybe this is something the new mini jig will do?


----------



## Rorschach (30 Nov 2020)

Doug71 said:


> I'm still thinking it looks quite useful but have just watched @petermillard video again and think it might not do what I wanted it for.
> 
> I was hoping to use it for putting uprights in mid shelf if making for example something in the style of an Ikea Kallax unit but it looks like the jig has to reference off the edge of the material?
> 
> Maybe this is something the new mini jig will do?



Unless I am totally mistaken the idea is that it references from the edge if you want the edges flush, as it has a fence. However you can remove the fence so as long as you measured very carefully and clamped the jig in place there is no reason you couldn't use this in the middle of a board.

EDIT: At 11.48 in Peters video he shows them being used in a "non-edge" situation.


----------



## TRITON (30 Nov 2020)

Orraloon said:


> 400 quid


yup, not just those boards getting screwed.


----------



## Snettymakes (30 Nov 2020)

The price is largely irrelevant, if hours saved * hourly rate is less than the price, then you are the target market for this product. If not, make a note that the product exists and revisit if and when any of those factors changes.


----------



## Spectric (30 Nov 2020)

Can someone, (Peter) expand on the weakness of the domino connect fitting? I suspect it is not so much the fitting but the amount of material removed from the board to get the fitting in place.


----------



## petermillard (30 Nov 2020)

Spectric said:


> Can someone, (Peter) expand on the weakness of the domino connect fitting? I suspect it is not so much the fitting but the amount of material removed from the board to get the fitting in place.


No, it's absolutely the fitting, in my experience. May I point you to this video - "Clamex or Connect" where I go into the niggles I have with them generally. I actually made this video before I had my worst experiences with them and was very glad for the Lamello/Clamex option; in all honesty I don't think I've touched the Connect fittings since then.


----------



## Spectric (30 Nov 2020)

Hi

Very interesting, the lamello is much cleaner, only leaving two small holes compared to the large openings that need covers with the Domino. I saw a video where the guy used what looked like plastic connectors in two domino holes that were at 90° using the 700 and thats why I thought it was failure of the material as a lot was removed. The cost of the domino connect fittings is a real negative but I can see where the knock down fittings may be needed, if I went for the Domino I would not require these type of fittings so not an issue for myself but if I really needed them then the Lamello definately looks the better option. You could always take the components to the job and then assemble onsite using wooden dominos if space is an issue for getting built units in because once assembled thats probably it until they are ripped out to be replaced in many years time so they should be called knock up fittings not knock down.


----------



## petermillard (1 Dec 2020)

Spectric said:


> ...You could always take the components to the job and then assemble onsite using wooden dominos if space is an issue for getting built units in because once assembled thats probably it until they are ripped out to be replaced in many years time so they should be called knock up fittings not knock down.


Yes you could, but a large part of the appeal of knock-down fixings is to avoid that, to be able to pre-assemble the piece, hang the doors, get everything fitting nicely - then take it apart knowing that it will go back together *exactly the same* onsite. That’s either something you need, or not; if you’ve invested in the Domino, and you have the need, then the Connect is your only option afaik. There used to be another fitting (dominofix maybe?) but haven’t seen them promoted for a while. 

And just to be clear, I’m talking about the Connect fittings for the DF500; the ones for the 700 are a different animal altogether.


----------



## Doug B (1 Dec 2020)

petermillard said:


> There used to be another fitting (dominofix maybe?) but haven’t seen them promoted for a while.


 
Do you think Festool might have bought them out Peter, I looked for them a while ago, they used to follow me on Instagram but I couldn’t find them on there.
I then had a look on FOG, plenty of threads about them & their products with links but they were either broken or dead when I clicked on them


----------



## Nelsun (1 Dec 2020)

^IIRC, they stopped making them not too long after Festool came with their DF500 connectors. They also changed their name to Taiga Tools. The owner (Wim Pauwels) is fairly active on the Fesdrool facebook group.


----------



## pcb1962 (1 Dec 2020)

z


Nelsun said:


> ^IIRC, they stopped making them not too long after Festool came with their DF500 connectors.


Possibly threatened with patent action by Festool. Even if they were first the cost of taking on TTS/Festool would be prohibitive for a small company.


----------



## petermillard (1 Dec 2020)

Nelsun said:


> ^IIRC, they stopped making them not too long after Festool came with their DF500 connectors. They also changed their name to Taiga Tools. The owner (Wim Pauwels) is fairly active on the Fesdrool facebook group.


Ah, that's really interesting, thanks! I wondered where Taiga Tools sprang up from - they seemed to appear fully-formed seemingly out of nowhere!


----------

